# 7th character for chemotherapy induced polyneuropathy



## lgardner (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello fellow coders

Every time I think I've got the whole 7th character thing down...I start second guessing myself and get confused.

When coding chemotherapy induced polyneuropathy, I know I would use the codes G62.0 and T45.1x5*.

Should the 7th character be an S?
my thinking is that the neuropathy is an effect/sequelae of the chemotherapy.
is this correct?

or would the 7th character be an A or D, depending on the stage of treatment of the neuropathy?

thanks in advance.


----------



## SalahuddinMuhammad (Nov 18, 2015)

*ADS are assigned based on - when the patient is visiting the physician*

Yes, chemotherapy induced polyneuropathy is an adverse effect of the chemotherapy, but A,D,S are assigned based on the time when the patient is visiting the physician first time visit or subsequent visit.

>If the chief compliant says, the patient presents with chemotherapy induced polyneuropathy, we should assign A,
>If chief compliant says, last week patient presented with chemotherapy induced polyneuropathy, now the patient is coming for followup, then we should assign D.
>And S is assigned, if any new adverse effects occurred, like nausea, allergy, irritation etc due to the treatment given in the initial encounter-A, or in the subsequent visit-D.

Hope this answers your query.

Happy Coding


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 18, 2015)

The A is assigned for as many visits as the reaction is being actively treated.  If the active treatment ceases and it goes to surveillance then you use the D, however not all conditions will meet this criteria.  Some conditions will be long lasting or permanent if the poly neuropathy is documented as a forever condition due to the chemo then you use the S as the condition produced is a late effect of the chemo reaction.


----------



## lgardner (Nov 18, 2015)

thank you for your responses.


----------

